# Metal Shed Insulating



## Tool-Girl (Dec 17, 2007)

I've recently added a metal storage shed to my property and was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to insulate it and stop condensation.   I've noticed that the area inside the door seems to get the worst of it.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome Tool-Girl:
You could glue up sheets of styrofoam (1" or so thick). That should stop some of the condensation; ventilation would also help. It is worse around the door because it is leaking air in which is condensing as soon as it comes in.
Either the door needs to be sealed or extra ventilation added.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe you could get one of those companies that spray polyfoam right onto the inside wall surfaces. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 18, 2007)

I was looking through there web site and they recomend r-13 but did not get detailed about the type of insulation to use. Normaly as Glenn mentioned styrofoam glued in place is usally used but it wouldn't hurt to contact the manufactor and get some advise from them as well. Just a thought


----------

